# anti-tpo levels increase



## arapti

I was diagnosed with hashi three years ago. I'm on thyroxine 75 mg. In my last tests everything was normal but anti-tpo levels keep increasing - they are now >1000. Should I worry? I mean, everything else seems fine. However, I do feel very tired.


----------



## Andros

arapti said:


> I was diagnosed with hashi three years ago. I'm on thyroxine 75 mg. In my last tests everything was normal but anti-tpo levels keep increasing - they are now >1000. Should I worry? I mean, everything else seems fine. However, I do feel very tired.


Holy cats!! Studies show that suppressing the TSH often quiets the antibodies down so that they are barely traceable.

When you had these labs, did doc do TSH, FT3 and FT4 also? If so, can you furnish the results and the ranges? We need ranges because different labs use different ranges.

You cannot be feeling well w/your TPO that high. Do you have nodules? Did doctor ever run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin), TBII (thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins), Thyroglobulin Ab??? Anything like that?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## arapti

thank you!

tsh 1.69 (0.55-4.78)
ft3 2.73 (2.30-4.20)
ft4 1.30 (0.90-1.8)
tg 75.7 (<78)
anti-tpo >1000 (<5.6)
anti-tg 3.9 (<4)

these are the labs he ran.
i told him i feel tired and he said it can't be due to my thyroid.
he said that everything seems fine (except for the antibodies, which he said are expected to increase).

:confused0031:


----------



## arapti

An ultrasound three years ago showed only very small nodules.


----------



## Andros

arapti said:


> thank you!
> 
> tsh 1.69 (0.55-4.78)
> ft3 2.73 (2.30-4.20)
> ft4 1.30 (0.90-1.8)
> tg 75.7 (<78)
> anti-tpo >1000 (<5.6)
> anti-tg 3.9 (<4)
> 
> these are the labs he ran.
> i told him i feel tired and he said it can't be due to my thyroid.
> he said that everything seems fine (except for the antibodies, which he said are expected to increase).
> 
> :confused0031:


Oh, dear Lord! How can a doctor say that when high titers of antibodies indigenous to the thyroid are staring him in the face? How could everything be fine? What a mutt.

Your FT3 is in the basement; you must be exhausted! Even the FT4 us slightly below mid-range. We do like to see that at mid-range or higher. Something is afoot.

And by the way, thyroglobulin and anti-thyroglobulin suggest cancer. So I advise you find yourself another doctor here and at your earliest convenience if you will.

Here is "stuff" about the thyroglobulin...........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

The single thing most interesting is that you have anti-thyroglobulin. That means it is keeping the thyroglobulin titer down (hard to believe but true) and there is a possibility of cancer. So, you need someone who knows what they are doing so you can rule it in or rule it out and I most certainly hope the latter but we do need to know.

Thank you for posting your labs and the ranges. They are most helpful.

High titers of TPO also suggest that cancer must be ruled out.

What does the test result mean?

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, :sad0047:such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html


----------



## arapti

thanks for all the info!!


----------



## Andros

arapti said:


> thanks for all the info!!


I sure hope I am a help to you and you are very very welcome!


----------

